# what color would you paint these rooms?



## unowned (May 28, 2011)

Hi, newbie home owner here

I took a video of the kitchen and living room, try to ignore the audio ...the kitchen is divided into two shades of tan/brown. The living room is pink...I know its an open ended question, but the colors on the floor are awful right now, so any suggestions would be welcome

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZ0qHh3zQ58

https://picasaweb.google.com/unowned99/HouseStuff?authkey=Gv1sRgCOPK8Pvr4KfL9gE#


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I like red, blue, and orange.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

So are you painting the walls or the floor or what? Got screwed on the "damper deal" huh?


----------



## unowned (May 28, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> So are you painting the walls or the floor or what? Got screwed on the "damper deal" huh?


dont know what this means...

looking to just paint walls.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Well I assumed you were painting the walls but you complain about the floors. 
You said: 
_"the colors on the floor are awful right now"._
So this led me to think you may be changing the floors and if you were to paint the floors you wouldn't be the first one to do so around here. Never know what goes on in the minds of people these days.

You also admit you are asking an _"open ended question__"_ but then you seem to be surprised by an open ended response.

Then you go on to say: _"so any suggestions would be welcome"__,_ but apparently not. We aren't getting anywhere so far.

Then just for fun I made a comment on the motorcycle damper you bought and then returned and that comment doesn't seem to be getting through either. So I'm now as lost as you appear to be.


----------



## unowned (May 28, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> Well I assumed you were painting the walls but you complain about the floors.
> You said:
> _"the colors on the floor are awful right now"._
> So this led me to think you may be changing the floors and if you were to paint the floors you wouldn't be the first one to do so around here. Never know what goes on in the minds of people these days.
> ...


oh lol...you had me stumped there...im sorry if my wording was wrong it was very late at night when i had originally posted this. if i dont get anything useful out of this thread, it's probably my own fault for asking such a vague question.

Anyways, the flooring is okay...i would've preferred a darker laminate/hardwood, but its the wall paint that is really concerning me, not only because the colors are overly bold and odd, but also because the job was a mess.

the damper issue was resolved thankfully.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

In my experience the colors of your walls are in fact contemporary in this part of the country. I work in new homes and usually see the painting being done. The colors you have is basically what I see being done here. With the exception of the pink. I never see pink walls anywhere these days.

Why not go get some paint samples and take them home and try to get a feel for what you like with your floors and furnishings? Earth tones are still the in-thing as far as I can see. That would include shades of green, I see a lot of green pastels these days.


----------



## DIY_Diva (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree that a nice warm yellow is great for kitchens. A deep blue (not navy, think royal), might be nice for the living room.


----------



## Mrcosmo (Jun 27, 2011)

I already watch the video, your house is nice, in my opinion, although your house is painted, it seems like not giving no aura or feeling when staying at home, it seems empty, my advice is using wallpaper, just choose the right one to match the furniture of your kitchen, put a picture or decorating vase.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Give it up folks.

The OP hasn't been back for a month and _doesn't really care_ what anyone here has to say any more.


----------



## amyevans (Feb 25, 2011)

What sort of colours do _you _like is the biggest question? Then it's easier to go from there.

However as a suggestion, I think this colour scheme looks fantastic:

http://www.gharexpert.com/Image_Str...&w=1920&ImageID=12141&Catid=1463&Type=art_img

as does this:

http://www.gharexpert.com/Image_Str...080&w=1920&ImageID=6856&Catid=-1&Type=art_img

But if you don't like these colours then.....


----------



## amyevans (Feb 25, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> Give it up folks.
> 
> The OP hasn't been back for a month and _doesn't really care_ what anyone here has to say any more.


Oops, I hadn't noticed, sorry


----------



## harleyman (Oct 24, 2009)

I like light blue and orange


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

You guys just don't want to quit do you?

I'm thinking the place could use some more furniture and dragon statues before it needs to be painted.


----------



## Percival1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice looking room,.
I thinks the purple color looks so great for these rooms,.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Bud Cline said:


> You guys just don't want to quit do you?


Gee Bud.... everyone needs a hobby..... 


Bud Cline said:


> I'm thinking the place could use some more furniture and dragon statues before it needs to be painted.


:laughing: and if they built in ceiling to floor bookcases, there'd never be a need to paint!

DM


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey Folks, this is a perfect example of why I give the advice I do. People who ask for help choosing colors are really looking to have a color "picked" for them. That's a dead end street, a fool's errand, in this forum anyway. As a paint contractor, I work one on one, face to face, with full view of people's home, and with knowledge of them and their tastes, and the final choice between two color samples right in front of them, on the wall, is still difficult, and they still ask me which one I would choose. Some people are color challenged to the point of inaction, or reverting to safe choices--off white, beige, etc. It's not their fault, or a slam against them, they just lack the basic knowledge of how colors work and work together, which is not hard. I beleive that, as pros, we should be teaching people how to make these choices, rather than making them for them. Here is a repost of mine from the paint forum. 

MJ, welcome. That's a tough question to answer, even with pics. I always encourage people to research/learn about color selection on their own, just as I encourage learning to paint without tape. Life is about learning, and your outcome will be that much more rewarding when done. Asking a question like that in a forum will only produce a stream of random color options, but will still leave you with the final decision, which is really where you're hung up. It takes a bit of time, but it's really not as complicated as most people think/dread. Find some information on the color wheel and info on color schemes, about how colors work together. Learn about terms like monochromatic, analagous, complement, split complement, etc. Once you have that basic understanding, it's really just a matter of plugging colors into the formulas. And, since the floor/wall pairing is just one aspect of decorating, you'll have the basics for choosing all the other elements of interior design, window treatments, area rugs, artwork, decor, etc. To start, go to a Benjamin Moore outlet. IMO, they do the best job of teaching how to pair colors, and have the best instructional material. And, many have decorators on staff. They also have large 2 foot sqaure color samples that you could lay out on the floor. If they don't have colors you like in that size, get some samples and poster board and make your own. Reaching color conclusions on your own will be more fun, more rewarding, and you'll feel a greater sense of independence, rather than leaning on the opinion/suggestions of people who don't know you or your tastes. Good Luck.
Joe


----------

